# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  مباحث فنی درباره ساخت پروژه ستاپ

## javad2000

سلام
من پروژه های ستاپ خودم رو با ابزار ستاپ ساز خود ویبی میسازم (2005). حالا میخوام پروژه ستاپ رو طوری بسازم که بعد از نصب، یک سری پسوندهای صوتی و تصویری، به طور پیشفرض با برنامه من اجرا بشن. مثلاً wav, mp3, ... . 
سوالم اینجاست که چطور میشه پروژه ستاپ رو طوری درست کرد که پسوندها رو با فایل اجرایی برنامه مرتبط کنه؟ 

خیلی ممنون

----------


## javad2000

> سلام
> من پروژه های ستاپ خودم رو با ابزار ستاپ ساز خود ویبی میسازم (2005). حالا میخوام پروژه ستاپ رو طوری بسازم که بعد از نصب، یک سری پسوندهای صوتی و تصویری، به طور پیشفرض با برنامه من اجرا بشن. مثلاً wav, mp3, ... . 
> سوالم اینجاست که چطور میشه پروژه ستاپ رو طوری درست کرد که پسوندها رو با فایل اجرایی برنامه مرتبط کنه؟ 
> 
> خیلی ممنون


سلام
جواب این سوال رو پیدا کردم. اما تو یه سوال دیگه خیلی موندم. لطفاً کمک کنید:
من با File-Type Editor کاری کردم که بعد از نصب برنامه، تمام پسوندهای صوتی و تصویری به طور خودکار با برنامه من مرتبط (Associate) بشن. 
حالا چطور می تونم کاری کنم که این عمل برای کاربر اختیاری باشه و فقط در صورتی انجام بشه که کاربر در حین نصب، گزینه اون رو انتخاب کرده باشه؟ 
البته بلدم یه CheckBox Dialog به پروژه اضافه کنم اما نمی دونم چطوری میشه شرط بگذارم که file-type ها، فقط در صورت فعال بودن اون checkbox با برنامه من مرتبط شوند؟ 

خیلی ممنون

----------


## حامد مصافی

دوست عزیزم سازنده نصاب ویژوال استودیو یک ابزار مقدماتی برای کارهای معمول حین نصب است.
اگر نیاز به امکانات بیشتری دارید یک نرم افزار حرفه ای مانند InstallSheild تهیه کنید.
به سادگی با محیط توسعه هماهنگ شده و روند ساده و امکانات فراوان در اختیار شما می گذارد.

اگر از VS.NET 2005 استفاده می کنید نسخه 12 این نرم افزار رو تهیه کنید.

----------


## choobin84

با سلام به شما.
متاسفانه اگر کمی در سایت جستجو کنید متوجه می شوید که خیلی کم علاقه برای ستاپ سازی با  دات نت وجود دارد. 
علی رغم میل باطنی به کمک متاسفانه خود نیز اطلاعات کمی از این موضوع دارم. طبق همین تایپیک قبلی شما به نظر می رسد اطلاعات شما کاملتر باشد. اختیار با خودتان است ، که لطفی کنید و اطلاعاتی را هر چند کوتاه و مفید برای استفاده دیگران در دسترس قرار دهید.

----------


## javad2000

> با سلام به شما.
> متاسفانه اگر کمی در سایت جستجو کنید متوجه می شوید که خیلی کم علاقه برای ستاپ سازی با  دات نت وجود دارد. 
> علی رغم میل باطنی به کمک متاسفانه خود نیز اطلاعات کمی از این موضوع دارم. طبق همین تایپیک قبلی شما به نظر می رسد اطلاعات شما کاملتر باشد. اختیار با خودتان است ، که لطفی کنید و اطلاعاتی را هر چند کوتاه و مفید برای استفاده دیگران در دسترس قرار دهید.


سلام
فعلاً امکان تهیه InstallShield 12 رو ندارم. اما فکر می کنم همین ستاپ ساز ویبی هم بتونه نیاز منو برآورده کنه فقط نمی دونم چطوری. 

این که گفتید اطلاعات در مورد ستاپ ساز ویبی بگذار، نمی دونم چه اطلاعاتی منظور هست، اما مختصر بگم که:
ستاپ ساز پیشرفته ویبی فقط در نسخه های Vb.net Standard Edition و بالاتر موجود هست و در نسخه Express موجود نیست (چه 2003 چه 2005). این برنامه امکانات حرفه ای و زیادی برای ساخت پروژه های Setup داره (البته نه در حد InstallShield). جهت کار باهاش کافیه در محیط vb روی File> New Project> Other Projects> Setup and Deployment> Setup Project کلیک کنیم. یکی از مزایای این برنامه این هست که خطاهایی که در ساخت برنامه ستاپ ممکنه توسط کاربر رخ بده مثل گذاشتن فایل هایی که با فایل های ویندوز در تداخل هست رو به طور خودکار تشخیص داده و در قسمت Error ها نمایش میده. 

اگه کسی جواب سوالم رو هم می دونست لطفاً بگه. چون اگه جواب رو پیدا نکنم مجبورم از این امکان برنامه (مرتبط کردن پسوندها با برنامه) صرفنظر کنم. 

سپاسگزارم

----------


## javad2000

سلام 
یه سوال دیگه دارم در مورد همون ستاپ ساز vb 2005:
همونطور که قبل از نصب، باید حتماً dotnet framework نصب باشه، میخوام این شرط رو هم اضافه کنم که باید حتماً Real Player هم نصب باشه. 

چطور این کار امکان پذیره؟ 
خیلی ممنون

----------


## art2000ir

یک سوال هم من دارم چطور میشه اس کیو ال رو هم به ستاپ اضافه کرد

----------


## حامد مصافی

@ javad2000 :
دوست عزیز پست پیش! امکانات بیشتر می خوای؟ Installsheild رو تهیه کن.

@ art2000ir :
- از منوی Project گزینه Properties رو انتخاب کنید. 
- به قسمت prerequires  برید.
- پیش نیاز های مورد نظر رو انتخاب کنید.
- گزینه Create setup program to instal prerequires componet  رو علامت بزنید.
- گزینه Download prerequires from the same location as my program رو انتخاب کنید

البته فقط می تونید این کار رو با نسخه Express که همراه VS عرضه میشه انجام بدید.

----------


## javad2000

> سلام 
> یه سوال دیگه دارم در مورد همون ستاپ ساز vb 2005:
> همونطور که قبل از نصب، باید حتماً dotnet framework نصب باشه، میخوام این شرط رو هم اضافه کنم که باید حتماً Real Player هم نصب باشه. 
> 
> چطور این کار امکان پذیره؟ 
> خیلی ممنون


سلام
این هم No Reply?

----------


## حامد مصافی

متاسفانه اگر کمی در سایت جستجو کنید متوجه می شوید که خیلی کم علاقه برای ستاپ سازی با  دات نت وجود دارد.

وقتی میشه IS 12 رو به قیمت 25000 ریال تهیه کرد چرا باید از خود محیط توسعه استفاده کنیم؟  :شیطان: 


@ javad2000 :
بله همونطوری که قبلاً گفتم شما فقط می تونید پیش نیاز های برنامه خودتون رو چک کنید نه سایر نرم افزار ها رو. 
در پست قبل به جوابی که به art2000ir دادم توجه کن. همون مسیر رو پیدا کن و وارد قسمت prerequires شو. فقط گزینه هایی رو که در لیست میبینی می تونی چک کنی./

----------


## javad2000

> متاسفانه اگر کمی در سایت جستجو کنید متوجه می شوید که خیلی کم علاقه برای ستاپ سازی با  دات نت وجود دارد.
> 
> وقتی میشه IS 12 رو به قیمت 25000 ریال تهیه کرد چرا باید از خود محیط توسعه استفاده کنیم؟ 
> 
> 
> @ javad2000 :
> بله همونطوری که قبلاً گفتم شما فقط می تونید پیش نیاز های برنامه خودتون رو چک کنید نه سایر نرم افزار ها رو. 
> در پست قبل به جوابی که به art2000ir دادم توجه کن. همون مسیر رو پیدا کن و وارد قسمت prerequires شو. فقط گزینه هایی رو که در لیست میبینی می تونی چک کنی./


سلام
اون مسیری رو که گفتید سعی کردم برم اما پیداش نکردم. چون:
1- نمی دونستم منظورتون از Properties همون تنظیمات پروژه اصلی هست یا تنظیمات پروژه ستاپ. 

2- در هر دو صورت، در قسمت Properties چیزی به نام Prerequisites ندیدم. 

از جواب شما اینطور برداشت می کنم که برای تعیین یک پیش نیاز مثل RealPlayer برای برنامه خودم، راهی جز استفاده از IS ندارم. آیا درسته؟ 

متشکرم

----------


## حامد مصافی

1- تنظیمات Setup
2- ممکنه واقعاً این قسمت رو نداشته باشید. در اینصوت باید نسخه Team Suite یا Enterprise رو نصب کنید.

بله درسته چنین اعمالی نیاز فقط از عهده IS بر میآد.

----------


## javad2000

> 1- تنظیمات Setup
> 2- ممکنه واقعاً این قسمت رو نداشته باشید. در اینصوت باید نسخه Team Suite یا Enterprise رو نصب کنید.
> 
> بله درسته چنین اعمالی نیاز فقط از عهده IS بر میآد.


آهان!
حالا پیداش کردم. 
اما همونطور که گفتید اون قسمت فقط تعدادی از ابزارهای خود VS رو داره ولی نرم افزاری مثل RP رو نمیشه به عنوان پیش نیاز براش تعریف کرد. 

خیلی ممنون

----------


## sh

در برنامه نصب ویژوال استدیو هم براحتی میشه برنامه های جانبی را قبل یا بعد از  نصب برنامه اصلی اجرا و نصب کرد

----------


## choobin84

> در برنامه نصب ویژوال استدیو هم براحتی میشه برنامه های جانبی را قبل یا بعد از  نصب برنامه اصلی اجرا و نصب کرد


میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
ممنون میشم این سئوال رو بی پاسخ نگذارید.

----------


## javad2000

> در برنامه نصب ویژوال استدیو هم براحتی میشه برنامه های جانبی را قبل یا بعد از  نصب برنامه اصلی اجرا و نصب کرد


البته سوال من درباره نصب یا عدم نصب برنامه های پیش نیاز نیست. سوال من اینه که چطور میشه قبل از نصب چک کرد که آیا RealPlayer روی سیستم هست یا نه؟ اگه مثلاً وجود یه فایل یا یه کلید رجیستری رو بشه نشانه نصب RP دونست میشه این شرط رو برای پروژه ستاپ گذاشت. اما کدوم فایل یا کدوم کلید رجیستری؟؟؟

با تشکر

----------


## sh

یه فایل اجرائی درست کن که وجود نرم افزار دلخواه رو تست کنه یا حتی یک Vbscript بعد بصورت یک CustomAction ازش استفاده کن

----------


## صالح سعیدی

دوستان سلام 
من وقتی می خوام فایل اجرایی برنامه رو بسازم برای اینکه نیاز به نصب برنامه روی کامپیوتر میزبان نباشد در prequities >sql Exprisionرو تیک می زنم
بعد از اینکه در کامپیوتر میزبان نصب می کنم بعد از نصب هنگام اجرا وقتی فرمها رو باز می کنم هنگام ذخیره یا بازیابی درdatabase وصل نمی شه و این پیغام خطا را می دهد:
An error has occurred while estabilishing a connection to the server .when connecting to sql server,this failure may be caused by the fact that under the defult setting s sql server does not allow remote connections.(provider: named pipes provider ,error : 40- could not open a connection to sql server) 

لطفا راهنماییم کنید
مرسی

----------


## صالح سعیدی

کمکم کنید
مرسی

----------


## touraj

> دوستان سلام 
> من وقتی می خوام فایل اجرایی برنامه رو بسازم برای اینکه نیاز به نصب برنامه روی کامپیوتر میزبان نباشد در prequities >sql Exprisionرو تیک می زنم
> بعد از اینکه در کامپیوتر میزبان نصب می کنم بعد از نصب هنگام اجرا وقتی فرمها رو باز می کنم هنگام ذخیره یا بازیابی درdatabase وصل نمی شه و این پیغام خطا را می دهد:
> An error has occurred while estabilishing a connection to the server .when connecting to sql server,this failure may be caused by the fact that under the defult setting s sql server does not allow remote connections.(provider: named pipes provider ,error : 40- could not open a connection to sql server) 
> 
> لطفا راهنماییم کنید
> مرسی


تو همین تالار جستجو کن. جوابش رو پیدا میکنی.

----------


## khz-web1

> 2- در هر دو صورت، در قسمت Properties چیزی به نام Prerequisites ندیدم


باید بری تو تب publish ....

حالا سوال خودم ...
اینکه اگه بانکم اکسس باشه و من فایل setup را به مشتری بدم بعد از ستاپ بانک اکسس به پوشه های من اضافه نمیشه و برنامه با ارور مواجه خواهد شد .... 

لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## kablayi

> باید بری تو تب publish ....
> 
> حالا سوال خودم ...
> اینکه اگه بانکم اکسس باشه و من فایل setup را به مشتری بدم بعد از ستاپ بانک اکسس به پوشه های من اضافه نمیشه و برنامه با ارور مواجه خواهد شد .... 
> 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید


سلام ...
شما بانکتونو به solution explorer اضافه کنید بعد خاصیت copy to output directory رو برابر copy always بزارید تا به صورت اتوماتیک در پوشه debug کپی شود ...


برای ساخت ستاپ هم محتویات پوشه debug رو به پروژه ستاپ add کنید ... 
در ضمن در کامپیوتر مقصد بایستی access engin هم نصب باشه البته در صورتی که مجموعه آفیس نصب باشه دیگه لازم ندارید ولی اگر نصب نبود بایستی اونو نصب کنید ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## javad2000

سلام
یک پروژه ستاپ ساخته ام (با ستاپ ساز خود VB) و اسمش را گذاشته ام EZ Calendar 2007 حالا آن را آپدیت کرده ام و می خواهم اسمش را بگذارم EZ Calendar 2008 ولی هیچ گزینه ای برای تغییر نام پروژه پیدا نمی کنم. لطفاً راهنمایی کنید. 

متشکرم

----------


## حامد مصافی

در پنجره Properties گزینه Setup را انتخاب کرده و ProductName را تغییر دهید.

----------


## javad2000

> در پنجره Properties گزینه Setup را انتخاب کرده و ProductName را تغییر دهید.


دوست عزیز
لطفاً بیشتر توضیح دهید. کدام پنجره Properties منظور است؟ 

متشکرم

----------


## javad2000

> در پنجره Properties گزینه Setup را انتخاب کرده و ProductName را تغییر دهید.


من دنبال گزینه ای که گفتید گشتم اما پیدا نکردم. می شود بگویید پنجره Properties برای کدام قسمت از پروژه را می گویید؟ چون هر قسمت از پروژه، یک Properties مخصوص به خود دارد. 

متشکرم

----------

